# Tannoy Eyris DC3 (Words & Pics)



## mulveling

Just got a pair of these speakers this week. Sonically, they've proceeded to impress the hell out of me so far. The midrange is truly smooth, liquid, wonderful. Integration from top to bottom is excellent - the bass doesn't seem disjointed like on almost all the other speakers I've heard. It's like a good set of headphones in this respect. Imaging is phenomenal - to a much greater degree than comparable speakers, it doesn't always sound like it's coming from 2 boxes. They're fast speakers, transients are handled well. It doesn't have any glaring flaws, but more importantly it's a musical speaker. Lovers of an analytical sound need not apply. The sound signature is lush, warm, and smooth - but don't think they lack treble extension, because the extension is _crazy_. These characteristics remind me of my beloved L3000. Of the speakers I've auditioned, I prefer only the Legacy Sig III's. I vastly favor these Tannoys over: Ascend CMT340/CBM170, Polk Lsi15/LSi9, Martin Logan Aeon i's, JMLab Profile 918, Paradigm Reference 100 V3's, Tyler Acoustics Taylo Reference Monitors.

 Comparing speakers to headphones is difficult, and I've always liked the sound of headphones more than the norm. Personally, finding speakers I enjoy more than headphones is a challenge. However, these Tannoys finally give me a speaker rig that I consider at a higher level than the Grado RS1's. We'll see how they stack up to the L3000 given more time. I need to experiment with better speaker cables and preamps first.

 Last night I used it to listen to Tracy Chapman's _Tracy Chapman_ from the G08, then I watched part of Scrapped Princess DVD volume 6 from the Denon 2910. I had a huge grin on my face the whole time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's too bad these don't have better distribution in North America. These list for $2800 a pair. At that price they're a bargain. Or a steal, depending on how you like to look at it. These are under-represented and under-reviewed here. At least now they finally have their own thread on head-fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Visually they're stunners. Absolutely gorgeous. See below for either a complex mathematical proof of this OR pictoral evidence; depending on what I felt like uploading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Teh Sexyness! (Pics):*
















*Associated Equipment Used:*

*Source:* Meridian G08 or Denon DVD-2910
*ICs:* HGA Silver Lace (G08) or Bogdan Silver Princess (2910)
*Preamp:* Sugden Headmaster
*ICs:* Cardas Neutral Refs
*Amp:* PS Audio HCA-2 (150 watts x 2ch)
*Speaker Cable:* 11 gauge, 9ft copper wire purchased from Ascend, terminated to solderless Monster banana plus

*Background:*
 A pair of these speakers came up on audiogon recently, and based on an audition from a year ago I bought them. At that time I had recently upgraded from an Ascend 5.1 system (340c, 340m, 170) to the Polk LSi series (LSi15, Lsi9). The Ascends were OK for DVDs but could not satisfy on music. The LSi's were much better on music and a little better on DVDs, but still not quite there. I remember being totally impressed (if not blown away) by the Tannoys w/ 2ch PS Audio gear, but I had just bought the damn LSi's so I made myself forget about those Tannoys.

 Now, several months later, I've put together a killer headphone rig and I've heard a friend's killer Legacy Signature III rig. Two rigs that absolutely blow away my Polk speakers. At that point the Polks are hard to enjoy, so I decide it's time to upgrade _again_. The Sig III's were a bit too big (and fairly expensive), so I went looking at smaller solutions. Auditioned the Martin Logan Aeon i's and JMLab Profle 918 - no thanks (thought they sounded terrible). The ML's were dry and the JMLabs sounded poor, tonally. Last week I received some Tyler Taylo Reference Monitors. They're a bit better than the Polk LSi9 (which I think are a very good value), however the midrange is fairly dry and a bit grainy. Bass quantity is there, but it seems disjointed from the rest of the spectrum, and perhaps a tiny bit sloppy. They have a slightly boxy sound; I was expecting amazing imaging from the reviews. So, like the Ascends the Tylers are good speakers for the price but I ended up disappointed anyways - all those glowing reviews on the internet raised my expectations too high. Personally I feel they're both deserving of good reviews, but not glowing ones. Stupid internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fortunately the Tannoys have been just as impressive as they were in that first audition.


----------



## shplorgh

Damn! Let me just say you have a great (and great looking) setup! Congrats!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Nice acquisition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They look really nice! What are you using to drive them?


----------



## mulveling

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yep, I totally forgot to list the setup in the opening post:

*Source:* Meridian G08 or Denon DVD-2910
*ICs:* HGA Silver Lace (G08) or Bogdan Silver Princess (2910)
*Preamp:* Sugden Headmaster
*ICs:* Cardas Neutral Refs
*Amp:* PS Audio HCA-2 (150 watts x 2ch)
*Speaker Cable:* 11 gauge, 9ft copper wire purchased from Ascend, terminated to solderless Monster banana plus

 I think the Sugden Headmaster and speaker cables are the weak links in the chain. They'll definitely be upgraded to something nicer once the Polks and Taylos are sold


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Hey, I auditioned these at a shop in LA about a month ago, and found them just as great sounding. I walked out thinking "when I have enough space and cash.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




". Enjoy the heck out of your new schweeeeeet speakers!


----------



## firefox360

Congratulations on your purchase! I've been eyeing those speakers for a while now. They seem to be the perfect speakers for me, great sound quality, and excellent looks! To bad the price is WAY out for me...


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I saw a used pair on Audiogon for $1800. Not bad at all


----------



## dhwilkin

Congrats! Interesting choice, not one I'm very familiar w/ (think I may have heard the name before and that's it). Excellent that you're happy w/ them, and it sounds like they'll be good w/ a wide range of material, which I know is important to you.


----------



## mulveling

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_I saw a used pair on Audiogon for $1800. Not bad at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Heh, yep! I don't think they come up on audiogon too often, so I was happy to jump on these.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iron_Dreamer* 
_Hey, I auditioned these at a shop in LA about a month ago, and found them just as great sounding. I walked out thinking "when I have enough space and cash.....". Enjoy the heck out of your new schweeeeeet speakers!_

 

Thanks. Actually the brief impressions you posted in the California meet thread is what made me realize my original audition wasn't a fluke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought my pair shortly afterwards.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dhwilkin* 
_Congrats! Interesting choice, not one I'm very familiar w/ (think I may have heard the name before and that's it). Excellent that you're happy w/ them, and it sounds like they'll be good w/ a wide range of material, which I know is important to you._

 

Thanks dude. I wouldn't have ever considered Tannoy had I not walked into that audio shop a year ago. I'd only heard the name once or twice myself, and didn't associate it with high quality gear. There's very little word of mouth for Tannoy on this continent, yet I've read tons of great things about other speakers that sounded completely blah to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I just finished Scrapped Princess last night. I didn't even realize vol. 6 was the last one! Damn that was a great series; too bad it's over. I watched most of it through RS1's; can't wait to rewatch it with my new speakers...


----------



## mulveling

Is it bad that I'm already plotting a future upgrade? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Tannoy Dimension series has caught my eye:
*Dimension TD8
Dimension TD10*

 Either of those would be a good size for my room. Love the looks and it seems these are even a step up from the Eyris DC series. The TD8 looks to run about $3500 and the TD10 $5000. Ouch. Maybe I should sell some headphones


----------



## firefox360

I think Tannoy's cure for speaker upraditis would have to be the Westminster Royal.


----------



## ooheadsoo

Some measurements and comments for the Royals
http://murphyblaster.com/content.php?f=various.html

 My cousin has nothing but praise for some of Tannoy's studio monitors...I should write down the models next time.


----------



## mysticaldodo

How far do you place them from the rear wall? I'm a room acoustic nut


----------



## mulveling

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mysticaldodo* 
_How far do you place them from the rear wall? I'm a room acoustic nut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Currently the backs of the speakers are about 2 feet out. Room treatment is something I'm going to investigate in the very near future. Any initial suggestions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was thinking getting some heavy curtains for the window behind the TV would be a good start. I know having that big honkin' TV in the middle isn't ideal but damn if it doesn't sound great anyways.

 On posting pics I realize the cables are making a bit of a visual mess. I'll try to address that too


----------



## mysticaldodo

I'm a beginner too in room acoustics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The thing I learned most is reflective objects are BAD. I changes this and the sound especially the bass improved alot. I'm going to look for a easy to roll up carpet from IKEA beginning of next month as my floor is reflective. I hang 2 Layer of thin drapes (which I find to be as good as thick drapes but aesthetically superior 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) over my window with blinds.

 I also have a table in between but I make sure the things on it are either behind my bookshelfs so it has room to breath. I don't have a perfect room or approving parents so I have to make do with what I have. 

 I should change my statement from room acoustic nut to someone driven nuts by learning the arts of room acoustics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to experiment with some diffusors as the space around both my speakers are not balanced.

 My experience ====>>>> Dodo's Hell

 From the looks of it, you seem to have a dedicated room (better then a bedroom). Alot of room to work with


----------



## James63

Very nice speakers. I auditioned them for a number of hours a few weeks ago. I liked them very much and almost purchased them but got B&W 703s instead. It was a hard call for me. 

 To me the Tannoys have nice soft detailed highs and have polite punchy bass. The B&Ws are bright, detailed and also have polite punchy bass. I found vocal imaging to be a good bit wider on the B&Ws, which was important because my girlfriend also listens with me (I have made and audio snob out of her
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). It was hard to decide because they were from two different dealers in two different rooms. To make things worse, some days I like bright and detailed music and some days I like it lade back and musical. In the end I went with the B&W 703s because of availability. There are lots of dealers and speaker options for center, rear ,and sub. I also thought they would be easier to sell in a few years when I “waist” my life saving on my next speakers. 

 Now I need to save for a good power amplifier (thinking Rotel?) I have just gotten out of college and have gotten my first real job as an R&D Engineer in the Polymer industry. So I hope to be upgrading my electronics soon. 

 Anyway you made a great choice buying the Tannoy DC3. They are an interesting brand with great musical sound. I may look into their Dimension line down the load, but at 5 to12 grand they are out of my price range for now.


----------



## James63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mulveling* 
_The TD8 looks to run about $3500 and the TD10 $5000. Ouch. Maybe I should sell some headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Where did you get those prices? The prices I was quoted were much higher. Are you sure that is not per speaker?


----------



## mulveling

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *James63* 
_Where did you get those prices? The prices I was quoted were much higher. Are you sure that is not per speaker?_

 

I only did a quick search on google; a couple of websites had them listed for those prices. In retrospect, those may not be legit prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your price quote are probably accurate, which means they'll be out of my range for a while longer.

 Thanks for your impressions on the B&W vs. Tannoys, congrats on your happiness with your new speakers and the conversion of your girlfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For the first time this weekend I had a girl over who seemed genuinely interested in and impressed by good audio gear. It's nice for a change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From what you say I made the right personal choice with the Tannoys. I always prefer musical and not-bright, hence the L3000 based headphone rig.


----------



## RnB180

wrong thread, sorry


----------



## James63

What do you think of the vocals on the Tannoys? In the sweet spot I thought they were great but I thought they lost their edge out of the sweet spot. 

 In the store with the Tannoys I compared some Paradigm (forgot the model number....they were about $2500) and I though the Tannoys were much more balanced. The Paradigm had good vocal transparency and clean lade back highs but it was masked by over powering bass (bloat IMO). This made the details much easier to here on the Tannoys but the Paradigms were just as detailed, they were just a little hidden. 

 I am pretty certain that the prices you have are prices per speaker. I will have to look it up because I can not remember. 

 Anyway I am going to bed and will have to pick up this conversation another time.


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *James63* 
_What do you think of the vocals on the Tannoys? In the sweet spot I thought they were great but I thought they lost their edge out of the sweet spot. _

 

Hmm maybe that was an issue with the plae you auditioned them. When I heard them (from Accuphase CDP (want to say DP77), Cary OTL amp, and Nordost cables), they seemed to not have the sort of spacial problems you speak of.


----------



## mulveling

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *James63* 
_What do you think of the vocals on the Tannoys? In the sweet spot I thought they were great but I thought they lost their edge out of the sweet spot. 

 In the store with the Tannoys I compared some Paradigm (forgot the model number....they were about $2500) and I though the Tannoys were much more balanced. The Paradigm had good vocal transparency and clean lade back highs but it was masked by over powering bass (bloat IMO). This made the details much easier to here on the Tannoys but the Paradigms were just as detailed, they were just a little hidden. 

 I am pretty certain that the prices you have are prices per speaker. I will have to look it up because I can not remember. 

 Anyway I am going to bed and will have to pick up this conversation another time._

 

I always sit in the sweet spot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The current positioning of my speakers is optimized for the sweet spot, with a fair degree of separation and toe-in. In this spot, I think vocals and imaging are simply fantastic. They convey a presence that even high end headphones can't reproduce. I have noticed that when moving out of the sweet spot the image starts to lose coherence, but that's true of any speaker I've heard and it's not a concern of mine. What I love about the Tannoys is their musicality and enjoyability with ANY material I throw at them - vocals, jazz, rock, 80's, good recordings, subpar recordings, etc. There's a lot of bass there and it doesn't try to do anything with bass that it can't control well (I've heard that line before, but I find it's rarely true). I've heard the Paradigm Ref Studio 100 V3's, and well, I agree with most of your impressions on them. They're good but personally I find the Tannoys way more enjoyable.

 Too bad about the Dimensions. I'd still love to hear them some day.


----------



## James63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iron_Dreamer* 
_Hmm maybe that was an issue with the plae you auditioned them. When I heard them (from Accuphase CDP (want to say DP77), Cary OTL amp, and Nordost cables), they seemed to not have the sort of spacial problems you speak of._

 


 I believe it is the horn loaded tweeter. I found Klipsch RF-7 to have the same problem. The horn seems to really influence the direction of the sound. I think it is most noticeable in he vocals.


----------



## James63

Mulveling, do you plan on using a sub and if so what kind? I played around with subwoofer placement in my set up but ended up not using one at all.


----------



## mulveling

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *James63* 
_Mulveling, do you plan on using a sub and if so what kind? I played around with subwoofer placement in my set up but ended up not using one at all._

 

The thought has crossed my mind, yes. However, I don't want to add a crossover in the signal path to the Tannoys - afraid it'll mess with the mids & highs. I'm not sure if any subs will integrate well with the DC3s running full range as they already go fairly deep. Configuring a sub that'll improve the sound quality and not just add BOOM BOOM seems like it'll be a pretty tough job. I tried using my Hsu STF2 (from my previous HT system) with the Taylo Ref Monitors (run full range) and it didn't sound good no matter what I dialed in on the sub's crossover & volume. The Hsu is really not going to cut it with the Tannoys. 

 Since I also use this system for HT, I may end up settling for a sub that will enhance movies, and keep it out of the chain for music. Though it would be great if I could get a sub to improve music too. Don't know how much I'd need to spend - probably at least $1K, better if used.

 BTW I'm definitely sticking with these Tannoys for a while. They're still consistently giving me highly enjoyable listening sessions. I even like them better than the L3000 in some ways! Maybe even overall. Never thought I'd get that kind of performance for this kind of money. If I can get even better performance with a new preamp, cables, and/or possibly a sub...I'm going to cry


----------



## elnero

I just gotta say mulveling DAAAAAAAAMN that's a sweet looking setup, congrats!


----------



## James63

Subwoofers can get very tricky very quickly. There are some good ones out there but hundreds of bad ones. I just don’t think I am willing to drop $2000 on a good sub. I have yet to find a sub that does not detract from the texture of the bass at any price. Bass traps in the corners and some room treatments can go a long way to tame boomy bass though. You can also put foam in the ports (don't block all the air though, they need to breath) or move the sub farther from the wall. 

 I think I might get a very large power amplifier and hope the overhead gives me more weight in the bass to my 703. I think I need a lot more overhead for them the really sing. It has worked for headphones in the passed and it will probably work for speakers as well.


----------



## ooheadsoo

I'm shilling for this sub: http://www.gr-research.com/drivers/sub_pr.htm

 It's impressed me and the price is right if you can diy (or have a friend build one for me in my case.) I'm a happy guy.


----------

